# establish care with no problems



## avrilw (Jun 23, 2016)

I have had patients come in to establish care with our physician. No physical exam was done, no presenting problems, no meds filled...nothing! Just establishing care! Can I bill for this and if so how? What dx would I use? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 23, 2016)

You cannot bill for these get acquainted visits.  You don't have enough to bill even a minor E&M.


----------



## Walker22 (Jun 23, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> You cannot bill for these get acquainted visits.  You don't have enough to bill even a minor E&M.



CodingKing is correct.

If I may be so bold, I would like to suggest a new strategy for your practice. Rather than perform these "get acquainted visits" which take up resources for no reimbursement, schedule these patients for a well visit, and perform a physical. You can bill for it, plus it sets a baseline set of readings should the patient become ill later.


----------



## avrilw (Jun 23, 2016)

*Thanks guys!*

Thank you so much! I didn't think these were billable either but I need something to give to my supervisor and physicians as proof that we are losing reimbursement on these!


----------

